# New US Army Recruiting Slogan



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy Johnston" <randicus@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 21:45:24 -0800*
An Army of One 

I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
I am the 18-24 year old being targeted by this new marketing concept, 
the very embodiment of "what‘s in it for ME." The legacy of the 
politically correct years. It‘s ok to be immoral and a pervert, and 
if anyone tries to mold me too vigorously into a something that 
resembles a warrior, I‘ll tell my congressperson! 

I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 

Teamwork? My chain of command consists of ME, MYSELF, and I. I‘m 
destined to be a dot-com millionaire. Just give me all that college 
money, and take it easy on the discipline stuff. When divisions of 
Chinese are racing toward my outpost like rabid lemmings, I‘ll pack 
my Task-Force-Smith-smellin‘ ***  back to Milwaukee. 

I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
I have Carpal-Tunnel Syndrome, I‘m great at Nintendo, and my 
androgynous, sensitive physique can‘t handle 10 properly-executed 
push-ups. I couldn‘t blast my way into an old folk‘s home, let alone 
stand my ground in an impromptu bar room brawl. I am a product of 
social engineering and hours of TV a day my idea of a "Survivor"   
is not a Medal of Honor winner who killed three Vietnamese with his 
e-tool before being shot and left for dead, but a pudgy, 
manipulative gay guy on an island shared with other losers. 
I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 

Concepts like duty, honor, and country are passe‘. If it Involves 
sacrifice of my individuality to become part of a team, I‘ll punch 
out and spend the rest of my life hanging out with my Microsoft 
employee slackerbuddies in Seattle, speaking in learned tones about 
an unfortunate period in my life where I endured the indignities of 
military service. Oh, the Patton movie?  Haven‘t seen it. 
I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 

Gimme Gimme Gimme. What can I do for my country? Ha. Let me ask that 
after I‘ve feathered my nest like so many of the non-veteran, draft- 
dodging, privileged Ivy Leaguers populating Capitol Hill. Cater to 
me first, pander to me as an individual, and after I don the 
uniform, continue to treat me with kid gloves, and let me punch out 
before things get really tough-where I might actually have to risk 
my life for my country, because... 

I AM AN ARMY OF ONE!!!! 
And give me my damn black beret, because its all about appearances! 


Every new beginning comes from some other beginnings end... 

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 00:55:19 -0500*
uhh yeah
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Randy Johnston" 
To: "Canadian Army Mailing List" 
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 12:45 AM
Subject: New US Army Recruiting Slogan
> 
> 
> An Army of One 
>  
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
> 
> I am the 18-24 year old being targeted by this new marketing concept, 
> the very embodiment of "what‘s in it for ME." The legacy of the 
> politically correct years. It‘s ok to be immoral and a pervert, and 
> if anyone tries to mold me too vigorously into a something that 
> resembles a warrior, I‘ll tell my congressperson! 
>  
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
>  
> Teamwork? My chain of command consists of ME, MYSELF, and I. I‘m 
> destined to be a dot-com millionaire. Just give me all that college 
> money, and take it easy on the discipline stuff. When divisions of 
> Chinese are racing toward my outpost like rabid lemmings, I‘ll pack 
> my Task-Force-Smith-smellin‘ ***  back to Milwaukee. 
>  
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
> 
> I have Carpal-Tunnel Syndrome, I‘m great at Nintendo, and my 
> androgynous, sensitive physique can‘t handle 10 properly-executed 
> push-ups. I couldn‘t blast my way into an old folk‘s home, let alone 
> stand my ground in an impromptu bar room brawl. I am a product of 
> social engineering and hours of TV a day my idea of a "Survivor"   
> is not a Medal of Honor winner who killed three Vietnamese with his 
> e-tool before being shot and left for dead, but a pudgy, 
> manipulative gay guy on an island shared with other losers. 
> 
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
>  
> Concepts like duty, honor, and country are passe‘. If it Involves 
> sacrifice of my individuality to become part of a team, I‘ll punch 
> out and spend the rest of my life hanging out with my Microsoft 
> employee slackerbuddies in Seattle, speaking in learned tones about 
> an unfortunate period in my life where I endured the indignities of 
> military service. Oh, the Patton movie?  Haven‘t seen it. 
> 
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE 
>  
> Gimme Gimme Gimme. What can I do for my country? Ha. Let me ask that 
> after I‘ve feathered my nest like so many of the non-veteran, draft- 
> dodging, privileged Ivy Leaguers populating Capitol Hill. Cater to 
> me first, pander to me as an individual, and after I don the 
> uniform, continue to treat me with kid gloves, and let me punch out 
> before things get really tough-where I might actually have to risk 
> my life for my country, because... 
>  
> I AM AN ARMY OF ONE!!!! 
> 
> And give me my damn black beret, because its all about appearances! 
>  
>  
> Every new beginning comes from some other beginnings end... 
>  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *albert taylor <albert.taylor@sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 01:21:40 -0500*
Jay Digital wrote:
> uhh yeah
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Randy Johnston" 
> To: "Canadian Army Mailing List" 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 12:45 AM
> Subject: New US Army Recruiting Slogan
>
> >
> >
> > An Army of One
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE
> >
> > I am the 18-24 year old being targeted by this new marketing concept,
> > the very embodiment of "what‘s in it for ME." The legacy of the
> > politically correct years. It‘s ok to be immoral and a pervert, and
> > if anyone tries to mold me too vigorously into a something that
> > resembles a warrior, I‘ll tell my congressperson!
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE
> >
> > Teamwork? My chain of command consists of ME, MYSELF, and I. I‘m
> > destined to be a dot-com millionaire. Just give me all that college
> > money, and take it easy on the discipline stuff. When divisions of
> > Chinese are racing toward my outpost like rabid lemmings, I‘ll pack
> > my Task-Force-Smith-smellin‘ ***  back to Milwaukee.
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE
> >
> > I have Carpal-Tunnel Syndrome, I‘m great at Nintendo, and my
> > androgynous, sensitive physique can‘t handle 10 properly-executed
> > push-ups. I couldn‘t blast my way into an old folk‘s home, let alone
> > stand my ground in an impromptu bar room brawl. I am a product of
> > social engineering and hours of TV a day my idea of a "Survivor"
> > is not a Medal of Honor winner who killed three Vietnamese with his
> > e-tool before being shot and left for dead, but a pudgy,
> > manipulative gay guy on an island shared with other losers.
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE
> >
> > Concepts like duty, honor, and country are passe‘. If it Involves
> > sacrifice of my individuality to become part of a team, I‘ll punch
> > out and spend the rest of my life hanging out with my Microsoft
> > employee slackerbuddies in Seattle, speaking in learned tones about
> > an unfortunate period in my life where I endured the indignities of
> > military service. Oh, the Patton movie?  Haven‘t seen it.
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE
> >
> > Gimme Gimme Gimme. What can I do for my country? Ha. Let me ask that
> > after I‘ve feathered my nest like so many of the non-veteran, draft-
> > dodging, privileged Ivy Leaguers populating Capitol Hill. Cater to
> > me first, pander to me as an individual, and after I don the
> > uniform, continue to treat me with kid gloves, and let me punch out
> > before things get really tough-where I might actually have to risk
> > my life for my country, because...
> >
> > I AM AN ARMY OF ONE!!!!
> >
> > And give me my damn black beret, because its all about appearances!
> >
> >
> > Every new beginning comes from some other beginnings end...
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

